# Crankshaft Possition Sensor



## watisgood (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I just threw a code and brought it to the zone to get it check out. Its giving me the code "Crankshaft possion sensor, condition of engine speed signal sensor" anyone have some information on this. Maybe a recall?

Thanks,
-J


----------



## Mikeyd (Dec 17, 2007)

i went to nissan had the recall done on my 03 2.5s fixed it for a day.... 
i bought a kit it had a cam and crankshaft sensor in it.. from nissan... 2 of them look the same and it was cheaper then buying 1 sensor.. it has fixed the problem now for about 5 months


----------



## Fusion (Jun 17, 2008)

I had the same code come up, and purchased a crankshaft position & camshaft Position sensor. As stated earlier, they look the same. They are not expensive, and it something you can do yourself if you have a good factory manual.


----------



## Joshua GT V6 (Jun 17, 2008)

Your crank sesnor has gone bad.
The vehicle will sometimes not start.
Its best to replace both the the crank sensor (pos) and the cam sensor (phase) at the same time because the next likely failure will be the other if just one is relpaced.
I cant tell you how many I do at my shop a week on 02-03 Altima's with the 2.5ltr QR25DE engine


----------

